# Foul Pox After Math



## Megmarie123 (12 mo ago)

My chicken is about 8 months old. When she was 6 months she came down with foul pox, and it hit her hard. We finally have her at a point where she can be around the other chickens, but she lost a lot of weight and can’t gain any back. She waddles and falls over often when walking. Sneezes all day and night. Is often lethargic, and she has never laid an egg. 

Is there anything I can do to help her? This is my first time owning chickens and I’m at a loss. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you post a few pics of her? It sounds like she has other complications going on. 

Have you looked in her mouth to make certain there is nothing there? 

She might need a higher protein and fat diet. Something chickens can like once they're tried it peanut suet. High fat, high protein.


----------

